# متى كتبت الاناجيل؟



## thebreak-up (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح.

متى كتبت الاناجيل الاربعة؟ مع ذكر سبب معرفة تواريخ كتابتها رجاء.*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*مفيش تاريخ محدد بالسنة 

اى انجيل بيعطى مدى معين كتب فيه

يعنى مقدرش اقولك انجيل يوحنا اتكتبت سنة 95 ميلادية بالظبط او غيره

لكن اقدر اقولك ان انجيل يوحنا هو من اخر اسفار العهد الجديد كتابة وزمن كتابته فى اواخر حياة القديس يوحنا فى العشر سنين الاخيرة من القرن الاول (90-100)


*


----------



## thebreak-up (24 نوفمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *مفيش تاريخ محدد بالسنة
> 
> اى انجيل بيعطى مدى معين كتب فيه
> 
> ...



*اه فهمت، طيب لو تسمحلي بسؤال تاني.

كيف نقدر نعرف تاريخ كتابة السفر. كيف عرفنا مثلا انه انجيل يوحنا اتكتب مابين السنة 90-100 من القرن الاول؟ *

ا


----------



## Jesus is the truth (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*عن طريق استخدام جهاز خاص لذلك يقوم بتحليل الحبر أو المادة المكتوب عليها كما يمكن التعرف على تاريخ كتابة المخطوطات من نوع الخط المكتوب و طريقة الكتابة واحيانا خامات الكتابه وبعض الالفاظ التى تكتب على الحواشى لتحديد زمن كتابة المخطوطه بالتقريب *


----------



## thebreak-up (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Jesus is the truth قال:


> *عن طريق استخدام جهاز خاص لذلك يقوم بتحليل الحبر أو المادة المكتوب عليها كما يمكن التعرف على تاريخ كتابة المخطوطات من نوع الخط المكتوب و طريقة الكتابة واحيانا خامات الكتابه وبعض الالفاظ التى تكتب على الحواشى لتحديد زمن كتابة المخطوطه بالتقريب *




*شكرا على الرد والرب يباركك. *


----------



## amgd beshara (24 نوفمبر 2012)

انجيل القديس متي 



> ولا بد أن هذا الإنجيل قد كتب قبل خراب   أورشليم  وينبىء ص 24 بوقوع ذلك. وذهب بعض القدماء إلى أنه كتب في السنة الثامنة  بعد الصعود وآخرون إلى أن إنجيلنا الحالي كتب بين سنة 60 وسنة 65م. وإن  إنجيلي مرقس ولوقا كتبا في تلك المدة نفسها.


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/24_M/M_029.html

انجيل القديس مرقس


> وقد ذكر      ايرينيوس أحد آباء الكنيسة الأولين  أن مرقس كتب البشارة التي تحمل اسمه قائلًا: "بعد أن نادى بطرس وبولس  بالإنجيل في روما وبعد انتقالهما (أو خروجهما) سلم لنا مرقس كتابة مضمون ما  نادى به بطرس" . وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فربما كتب هذا الإنجيل بين عام 65  وعام 68 م.


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/24_M/M_120.html

انجيل القديس لوقا


> سبق لنا أن ذكرنا أن لمعرفة الكثير عن      لوقا البشير علينا أن نرجع إلى البشارة نفسها وإلى      سفر الأعمال. وبالنظر إلى أن      سفر الأعمال قد كتب بعد كتابة البشارة بوقت قصير (انظر أعمال 1: 1-3) فإن تاريخ كتابة بشارة     لوقا يتوقف إلى حد كبير على تعيين تاريخ كتابة      سفر الأعمال، وبما أنه مرجح أن      سفر الأعمال قد كتب حوالي سنة 62 أو 63 ميلادية لذا فكل الدلائل التي لدينا تشير إلى أن هذه البشارة كتبت حوالي عام 60 ميلادي.


http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...2-Holy-Arabic-Bible-Dictionary/23_L/L_76.html

انجيل القديس يوحنا


> * زمن كتابته*: ما بين سنة 85،100 ميلادية.


http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...e-Bible-Study-NT-04-Gospel-of-St-Yohanna.html

و للمزيد يمكنك قراءة كتاب : ( كتاب الانجيل كيف كتب ؟ و كيف وصل النا ؟ .. للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير .. الفصل العاشر .. الاناجيل الاربعة )
http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...n-Reaching-Us__000-index-10-Four-Anajeel.html


----------

